# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  M.A.R.A. (Mostly Audio Running Assistant), virtual running assistant and hands-free running app, MARA.ai, LLC, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@m.a.r.a.runningassistant6240

twitter.com/mara_dot_ai

Founder - Joel Wetzel 

Project powered by Wit.ai

----------


## Airicist

M.A.R.A. Running Assistant Demo 

Published on May 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

M.A.R.A. Trailer 

Published on May 27, 2014

----------

